# Ronin Brand Medium Weight Gi



## Willard814 (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone familiar with the Ronin Brand karate Gi? I thought they were made in Japan... no? Is this Gi better than Century or Pro-Force brand Gi? The fit and feel are great and the construction seems superb but I noticed it is made in Pakistan so I was wondering did I get a counterfeit Gi.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got a Ronin gi, and greatly prefer it to the Century/Iron Man brands.  Very comfortable, and has held up well over many months of use and frequent washings.  I'd buy another readily (and, as it happens, am about in the market nowish...)


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you the same person who asked this question over on KF?  As I said there, I believe they have always been made in Pakistan and the quality is fantastic for the price you pay, so there is no need to fear that you have an inferior product.


----------



## Willard814 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes I did ask this question on Karate Forums, I hope I didn't break any rules or offend anyone. There isn't a lot of information on the web about Ronin so I called Kinjisan to find out more information on the company itself. Turns out Ronin is a very small Japanese based company that hand makes the higher end model Gi and they out source the student and middle weight Gi production to Pakistan. Turns out Addidas and a few other high end companies out source their low end products to Pakistan also.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Apr 15, 2011)

Willard814 said:


> Yes I did ask this question on Karate Forums, I hope I didn't break any rules or offend anyone. There isn't a lot of information on the web about Ronin so I called Kinjisan to find out more information on the company itself. Turns out Ronin is a very small Japanese based company that hand makes the higher end model Gi and they out source the student and middle weight Gi production to Pakistan. Turns out Addidas and a few other high end companies out source their low end products to Pakistan also.



No, you didn't break any rules and I don't think anyone was offended, I just wanted to double-check.  I would like to mention that my super heavyweight (16oz canvas) Ronin Competition is a very tough gi and I have no trouble recommending it to others, regardless of where it is made.  Just because something is made in Pakistan doesn't necessarily mean that it is an inferior product


----------



## kravi (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a Ronin Shia Red (tournament cut heavyweight). It's great, has so far withstood grappling as well as karate, and have no complaints at all. Personally, I don't think location of gi production facilities has much to do with quality, at least when talking about the commercial products. Whether it is Pakistan, Vietnam, or Japan, it doesn't much matter.

--Me


----------



## backyardkempo.com (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a black medium weight and a black heavy weight Ronin Gi.

The medium weight Gi is nice but the heavyweight is much nicer and doesn't cost that much more.  If you are only getting one - get the heavyweight.


----------



## Aikicomp (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't comment on their Karate Gi, however, Ronin is the only Gi I use (Black Judo) and I recomend their purchase to all my students.(white single weave) We also use kinjisan in brooklyn.

I've had my Black Gi for just under 20 yrs and it has held up wonderfully! I think I will treat myself to another real soon.

Michael


----------

